# What Belongs on Every Stoners Grocery List?



## Southern.IL.Buds (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Ive got the munchies and im going grocery shopping here shortly, give me some ideas!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 3, 2010)

Kool Aid
frozen pizza
Ben n Jerrys coffee heath bar crunch


----------



## estesj (Mar 3, 2010)

deli fried chicken/ From Publix if you got that shit.


----------



## Southern.IL.Buds (Mar 3, 2010)

some good suggestions, nobody else has the munchies?


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 3, 2010)

awww man... you fucked up going to the store with the munchies 
you gonna have a 300$ bill.....
i do that shit all the time, trust me haha

and a pothead always has cereal in the house... lucky charms, capn crunch,you just cant have enough.
and dont even get me started about ben and jerries. the colbert dream... is just perfect.


----------



## feva (Mar 3, 2010)

tuna fish sandwich with a bunch of doritos on it yummm


----------



## hazyintentions (Mar 3, 2010)

Amen to the Lucky Charms, it's quick easy, you can fill right back up.

I love to have a stash of Ramen Noodles and Mac N' Cheese.

Digiorno is amazing too. Doritos for sure.

Umm, don't forget your favorite beverage. I'd vote for Sierra Mist or the Classic Coke


----------



## grassified (Mar 4, 2010)

I always gotta have my ramen (college student), try not to eat it every day though, theyll probably find out it gives you cancer in the years ahead.

If you can afford it, frozen pizza. Ahh yes the gourmet food of college.


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 4, 2010)

i m gettin down or just got down on a bomb steak sandwhich my girl made for me with frozen strips of steak and shit cut some chiles. that shit was goood


----------



## resinraider (Mar 4, 2010)

chewy cookies, toaster studels, hummus or sum other kind of dip. Can't beat jerky either


----------



## resinraider (Mar 4, 2010)

Another fav of mine is fruit trays. Its already cut and ready to eat. Fresh and juicey for pasties and cotton mouth. I also can't get enuff pizza bread. U top off a garlic loaf with sauce, cheese and pepperoni. Throw it in he toaster oven for like 10 mins. Its sooooo good. Better then any pizza product in the stores


----------



## dew-b (Mar 4, 2010)

Southern.IL.Buds said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Ive got the munchies and im going grocery shopping here shortly, give me some ideas!


hit up the bakery section


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 4, 2010)

mmmm jerkey


----------



## alexonfire (Mar 4, 2010)

Those small powdered donuts!


----------



## PadawanBater (Mar 4, 2010)

Get some sour cream and onion chips with some dip, man, some beef jerky, some peanut butter. Get some Häagen-Dazs ice cream bars, a whole lot, make sure chocolate, gotta have chocolate, man. Some popcorn, red popcorn, graham crackers, graham crackers with marshmallows, the little marshmallows and little chocolate bars and we can make s'mores, man. Also, celery, grape jelly, Cap'n Crunch with the little Crunch berries, pizzas. We need two big pizzas, man, everything on 'em, with water, whole lotta water, and Funyons.


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Mar 4, 2010)

me n my guys go for a 3 course meal, starter

ribs
wings
burger
other shit

main

pizza
indian
chinese
junk food

afters

cake
chocolate
anything sweet basicali


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Mar 4, 2010)

no joke take 300$ and ull spend it all


----------



## resinraider (Mar 4, 2010)

So, what did ya get?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 4, 2010)

nachos, cereal,chocolate,hagen daaz,cup o soup and chef boyardee


----------



## Palmer4440 (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with padawan, man, Theres NOTHING like s'mores when you're baked. Holy fuck Im going to go make me some smore's.


----------



## mgcarp (Jun 1, 2011)

Imagine these three products mixed to exact proportions for a seamless blend of awesome. Blueberry muffin pop tarts, peanut butter oreos, and Ben & Jerries Half baked ice cream.


----------



## Humble Bee (Jun 1, 2011)

Would love to have some sweet dripping mangos from india


----------

